# Stripe tests for American Kenpo



## bzarnett (Oct 5, 2004)

A common approach to rank progression in many school these days is to periodically test a student on material. If the student passes the material they are awarded a colored stripe on there belt. When the student has some number of stripes they can go for the full belt test.

If you where to implement this in your school, what would you do for each of tests? Would you give stripes out just for tour of duty or would you make the student execute something?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 5, 2004)

Stripes can be given away like peices of candy, but a student should at least verbaly express what he has learned that month, or what ever, as a matter of cerimony. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Storm (Oct 5, 2004)

Stripes as in "tabs" are they one in the same?

We utilize that system.  For example a yellow belt going for orange will get an orange tab before the full belt however it is not just "handed out like candy".  They have to show and prove that they know and can perform the techniques and sets that they have learnt so far otherwise they will not recieve anything and be asked to present again at the next grading.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 6, 2004)

The school I train in uses "stripe tests" as a progress check for ranks up through green.  Basically, the stripe test is given halfway between belt tests and the student has to perform half the techniques on the list and all of the sets leaving them with the rest of the tech's and the form(s) to learn for the test.  It is not a requirement to have a stripe before testing for the next belt.  It just serves as a way for both student and instructor to see what areas need to be emphasized before the belt test.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah- our stripe system is similar to what Kenpotex said.  When I first started, the system was used for adults and children......now it is just used for children up to green belt.......kind of a motivator to award them something when they are half way to the next rank.  We don't give them the stripe for free, they have to demonstrate half the techs and depending on the level, how much of the form they have done and/or sets.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 6, 2004)

Storm said:
			
		

> Stripes as in "tabs" are they one in the same?
> 
> We utilize that system.  For example a yellow belt going for orange will get an orange tab before the full belt however it is not just "handed out like candy".  They have to show and prove that they know and can perform the techniques and sets that they have learnt so far otherwise they will not recieve anything and be asked to present again at the next grading.


Well, in that case stripes and tabs are not the same thing. Stripes are cheap peices of electric tape meant to encourage begginers. You can award them when the wind blows, but they represent an effort has been made and have very little to do with half ranking or what not. The half ranks can be represented with an entirly new belt. Don't get me wrong the method you describe is how I was brought up through the art, but in truth the possibilities are endless, and electric tape can be purchased at the dollar store.
Sean


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 6, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> You can award them when the wind blows, but they represent an effort has been made and have very little to do with half ranking or what not.
> Sean


Any promotion/recognition token can be abused or awared when the 'wind blows' if you are not using it for a valid or well thought out purpose...again, it isn't the token/symbol/object/process that is the problem if it is used unethically or ineffectively.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 6, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Any promotion/recognition token can be abused or awared when the 'wind blows' if you are not using it for a valid or well thought out purpose...again, it isn't the token/symbol/object/process that is the problem if it is used unethically or ineffectively.


 Was it unethicle for you teachers to put a gold start on above average papers? How is this different?


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 6, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Was it unethicle for you teachers to put a gold start on above average papers? How is this different?


Again, I am not saying that the practice of token rewards is unethical (your gold star for work well done analogy for instance).  I am saying that people can use such systems unethically if they really are just handing out rewards like candy or when ever the 'wind blows' as you put it.

Your analogy of the gold star is based on the idea that the star is used as a recognition for a job well done not just thrown on any old paper ('wind blows' application).


----------



## Shodan (Oct 6, 2004)

To clarify........our half way "stripes" are not an entirely new belt, they are the electrical tape of the color of the next rank put on the tips of the current belt.  We don't get the good stripe tips until we are in the levels of brown where they mean a new level, not a half rank and they are cloth.  I worked in one studio for awhile where they had stripes running thru the fabric of their belts......these belts were for junior black belts who had to go back thru the system.  The first time thru, they were only required to learn the material for whatever rank they were testing for, the second time thru, after achieving their Jr. black, they had to go back thru, doing everything on the current belt list in addition to all previous belt info.  They started back at white with a half white, half black belt, then half black, half yellow, etc.  I had never seen that anywhere else before.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 6, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Again, I am not saying that the practice of token rewards is unethical (your gold star for work well done analogy for instance).  I am saying that people can use such systems unethically if they really are just handing out rewards like candy or when ever the 'wind blows' as you put it.
> 
> Your analogy of the gold star is based on the idea that the star is used as a recognition for a job well done not just thrown on any old paper ('wind blows' application).


"When the wind blows" is a metaphore for the frequency of striping, not the reason for striping, but I'll take your concerns into account. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 6, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> "When the wind blows" is a metaphore for the frequency of striping, not the reason for striping, but I'll take your concerns into account. :asian:
> Sean


Ah, clarification.  When I hear/read someone use the phrase "when ever the wind blows" the implication is that there isn't any significance to it.  As in:

"He eats whenever the wind blows" would mean to me that the "he" eats on whims and not because of a schedule or dietary concern/reason of significance.  Therefore, when I read your comments about tabs/stripes I was seeing it to mean that you thought that tabs/stripes were being handed out with no real significant link or reason - that would be unethical and useless.

It isn't my 'concerns' nor am I criticizing you for using strips or tabs, now that I understand your usage of "wind blowing" I see more clearly what your point is.

I was speaking generally and not about you anyway.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 6, 2004)

Some people I work with call in sick "when the wind blows", but thay always have a good reason.(lol)
Sean


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 6, 2004)

I always thought tipping was part of EPAK i.e Green, then Advanced Green denoted by a tip of the next belt color.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 6, 2004)

We do stripe test at the end of every month and the student must demonstrate all the techniques he/she has learned for that month.  Actually we give out colored patches, but the concept is the same.  You can't promote until you have shown you have learned all the material and have all the patches for the next belt.  I am not sure though how the retesting of a group of techniques goes if you do not "pass" in the week you are being tested on them.


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 6, 2004)

I've actually have seen it where they break it down into thirds.
 You do the first third, you get a stripe. Second third,  second stripe. Then from there, I've seen it where the last third is for the next belt, or it can be for the third stripe. And then after the thrid stripe you can go for the next belt level.

 :asian:


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 6, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Some people I work with call in sick "when the wind blows", but thay always have a good reason.(lol)
> Sean


I know that one.  I use to watch people show up to work and do their job "when the wind blows" too


----------



## Storm (Oct 6, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Well, in that case stripes and tabs are not the same thing. Stripes are cheap peices of electric tape meant to encourage begginers. You can award them when the wind blows, but they represent an effort has been made and have very little to do with half ranking or what not. The half ranks can be represented with an entirly new belt. Don't get me wrong the method you describe is how I was brought up through the art, but in truth the possibilities are endless, and electric tape can be purchased at the dollar store.
> Sean


All belts can be purchased a a store as well!!!  

From what you have said and from what I am reading here then the strip is different to the tab, otherwise what worth would a black tab be on your brown belt and the red on on your black??

I tought that most EPAK schools used the same system as we do and that you get thoroughly tested after each 12 moves in the 24 tech system. 12 for a tab 24 for your belt.

rgds


----------



## bzarnett (Oct 6, 2004)

The idea behind a stripe is that it represents a unit of work in a system. A stripe test is informal while a belt test (exam) is formal. A student can fail the stripe tests many time and by the time they go for the final exam they should pass because they have proven through the stripe tests that they know the material.

For a martial art school, its a retention method.

For example, a student working on yellow belt material might get a stripe when:

1) They know the terminology or specific terms and points of logic of the rank.

2) Can demonstrate the techniques and identify elements regarding margin for error.

3) Demonstrate short 1 and block set 1 demonstrating the concept of with.

It can be more detailed. Or less detailed. You might get a stripe for the first 12 techniques, a stripe for the second 12, and a stripe for the forms and sets. Three stripes passed and away you go for the test.

Just some examples...thoughts...points of view.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 7, 2004)

All these stripes, tags, pieces of tape!  Too confusing....  I'm glad we don't use ANY, well until after black, and then I wish we didn't use those....

Lamont


----------



## bzarnett (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't think it really matters about the material. Often its a form of tape though.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 8, 2004)

We have stripes for Blue & Green ie: blue w/green stripe, green w/ brown stripe. They have technique and form requirments just like the other ranks.
Kid's get one black stripe on their belts for 100% effort in six classes. Everyone has to be able to sew, though, we only use fabric stripes on the belts. A felt-like material tends to work well, otherwise it's impossible to get them in place on the belt!


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 8, 2004)

bzarnett said:
			
		

> The idea behind a stripe is that it represents a unit of work in a system. A stripe test is informal while a belt test (exam) is formal. A student can fail the stripe tests many time and by the time they go for the final exam they should pass because they have proven through the stripe tests that they know the material.
> 
> For a martial art school, its a retention method.
> 
> ...


Soooo, if these tokens are being used ethically, they are indicators of passing a 'module' within a larger 'unit' of study that, when all the 'modules' are completed will mean successful completion of the 'unit' of study and the student has earned a promotion...

Sounds like effective use of organizing a curriculum into short and long term goal sets/objectives so that students can see how things are connected in small ways and larger conceptual ways as well.

If folks are abusing this system and handing them out for no real valid or reasonable purpose, that can happen with any system that has been corrupted from curriculum organization and used as 'power tools' to satisfy the ego of the leader.


----------

